#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-16
<koolhead11> kim0, around?
<kim0> koolhead11: hey
<kim0> yeah I'm here .. refocusing after uds :)
<koolhead11> lol. still not out of the hangover :D
<kim0> :D
<koolhead11> i got some chocolates and stickers BTW :)
<koolhead11> so the announcement has finally come openstack :)
<kim0> yeah .. eucalpytus is still cool though .. their v3 looks amazing
<koolhead11> kim0, indeed!! :P
<Kyle__> After launching vms I have troubles sshing to the head node, does that sound absolutely bonkers to anyone else?
<obino> Kyle__: it does seems pretty weird. Have you checked the network configuration you gabe to UEC?
<Kyle__> obino: It's abouslyte fine until I launch images.  I'm affraid I screwed something up tryign to grant network permissions.  Is there a way to clear them all out?
<obino> Kyle__: please, check the VNET* values you gave to Eucalyptus. From your symptoms it looks like you are in MANGED* mode and that you instructed EUcalyptus to give to the instances a private networks in conflict with your real network
<obino> when an instance starts, you then may loose access to some machines
<Kyle__> obino: Err.  So I need one IP range for the head node, one for the worker nodes, and a third for the virtual machines?
<obino> have you read our network documentation? there are some examples
<obino> UEC uses MANAGED-NOVLAN by default
<Kyle__> obino: I should go re-read it.  Confusing thing is this worked ok for linux clients.
<Kyle__> s/clients/vms/
<obino> Kyle__: if you can show your ip addr show, route -n and eucalyptus configuration I may be able to help
<obino> I may be leaving soon though
<obino> you can send a PM on the eucalyptus forum if you want
<obino> id is graziano
<Kyle__> OK. Thanks.
<mathiaz> smoser: hi!
<smoser> hi
<mathiaz> smoser: are there are plans to release an updated version of lucid AMI soon?
<smoser> mathiaz, its just something that has not had resources devoted to it.
 * mathiaz nods
<smoser> we should be moving towards getting those updates done in cycle with kernel releases for a stable release.
<smoser> but it is just not somethign that has gotten cycles.
<Kyle__> In general, is it a mistake to for the head-node to have it's public ip address in the same range as the external ip addresses given to virtual machines?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-17
<Kiall> anyone know what the correct syntax is for cloud-init's mcollective module? Using the example gives an error about not having .iter() (sorry .. dont have the error handy right now!) (smoser maybe?)
<kim0> Morning everyone
<koolhead11|afk> morning,
<TeTeT> hi kim0 , koolhead11|afk o/
<obino> o/
<koolhead11|afk> hi TeTeT obino  :)
<kim0> TeTeT: obino koolhead11|afk yoohoo :)
<TeTeT> anyone tested natty with openstack and lxc lately? I tried at release time and it wouldn't work due to cloudinit
<kim0> aren't we one big lovely cloudy family :)
<TeTeT> obino: hi there
<koolhead11|afk> kim0, :D
<TeTeT> yeah
<obino> :D
<obino> TeTeT: I'm not experienced with openstack and lxc, but I don't think the cloud-init problem was fixed, at least from the UDS session I followed
<TeTeT> obino: thanks for the update
<koolhead11|afk> kim0, can you add openstack book in the topic here :D
<kim0> when we can add it to the ubuntu wiki first
<koolhead11|afk> kim0, am not the right guy!! :D
<kim0> huh ? am or am not :)
<koolhead11|afk> kim0, i meant i am not. :D
<koolhead11|afk> TeTeT, howdy!!
<smoser> Kiall, what ami / release are you using ?
<smoser> lynxman is the one who contributed... please open a bug with 'ubuntu-bug' from inside an instance.
<Kiall> oo - not sure of the exact build .. maybe a week or so back?
<Kiall> sure .. just have to spend more than 5 minutes at it to figure out if its the docs, or code thats wrong :)
<smoser> Kiall, ok. so you were using natty , though?
<Kiall> yea
<smoser> mathiaz, was there something specific you were looking for in lucid update ami ?
<mathiaz> smoser: hi!
<mathiaz> smoser: not really
<smoser> hello to you too
<smoser> :)
<mathiaz> smoser: I just always need to update all the packages when I start a new instance
<smoser> yeah.
<mathiaz> smoser: on t1.micro it takes more and more time
<mathiaz> smoser: with the number of packages to update
<smoser> so... if i didn't suck so much, i think the right update plan at this point is to rlelease a new ami each time a kernel moves into -updates or -security
<smoser> which would be ~ every 3 weeks.
<mathiaz> smoser: which means it takes more and more time to spin up new instances
<smoser> as having to reboot into a new kernel is (i think) unreasonable
<smoser> right.
<mathiaz> smoser: that would be a great schedule!
<smoser> i am accepting patches ... making the whole "release an updated ami" process push button would make it more likely to happen regularly.
<smoser> currently it takes probably a day of my time.
<smoser> we've gotten a good hunk of the way, with jamespage's work on automated tests from hudson
<Kyle__> Which log files show how and why a kvm instance terminated
<Kyle__> qqqqqqqqqqqq
<Kyle__> WRong window, sorry
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-18
<koolhead11|afk> why my repository automatically gets selected on basis of my timezone i select :(
<TeTeT> koolhead11|afk: I think you can change it via preseeding the repo, if you need to change it on a grand scale
<TeTeT> koolhead11|afk: #d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string \
<TeTeT> #       http://local.server/ubuntu &releasename; main
<TeTeT> koolhead11|afk: see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt for more details
<koolhead11|afk> TeTeT, that is what am trying to do and am failing
 * koolhead11|afk clicks
<TeTeT> koolhead11|afk: where do you place the preseed file? I've got best results when trying this first with kvm and having the preseed on the host
<TeTeT> koolhead11|afk: then using preseed/url=http://192.168.122.1/preseed.cfg or whatever the file is called
<koolhead11|afk> TeTeT, am using cobbler so my preceed file is inside /var/lib/cobbler/kickstarts/myprofile.seed
<TeTeT> koolhead11|afk: sorry, no exprience with cobbler so far :(
<koolhead11|afk> TeTeT, it does same :D
<koolhead11|afk> my profile is mapped with this preceed file so during bootup it will pick configuration from the preseed file
<koolhead11|afk> now my setup scenario is am having an ISO and i have mounted it say /var/www/distro/ubuntu
<koolhead11|afk> and it has ip say 10.10.1.1
<koolhead11|afk> so in my preceed file what i have mentioned is d-i     mirror/http/hostname    string 10.10.10.1
<koolhead11|afk> d-i     mirror/http/directory   string /mydistro/ubuntu
<koolhead11|afk>  but every time the first phase passes, it automatically selects keyboard but fails in finding repository and everything comes to halt
<koolhead11|afk> and the log says it has read the preseed file :P
<koolhead11|afk> TeTeT, around?
<koolhead11|afk> hey kim0
<hallyn_afk> kim0: can you set me as drafter for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-o-trusted-cloud  ?
<hallyn_afk> kim0: (unless you want to draft it?)
<hallyn_afk> I don't seem to have permission to edit it
<kim0> hallyn_afk: weirdo .. sure doing it
<hallyn_afk> don't call me names!
<hallyn_afk> :)
<kim0> hallyn: done
<hallyn> kim0: thanks
<kim0> -- Ensemble Cloud community meeting --
<kim0> Hi everyone
<kim0> I'll try to summarize the outcome from UDS wrt to Ensemble
<kim0> Since Jim and Ben from the Ensemble team are not around .. this will probably be short
<kim0> niemeyer: please correct me along the way :)
<niemeyer> Good afternoon/evening/morning all! (wherever you are in the world!)
<kim0> Current Ensemble status
<niemeyer> Yeah, everyone but kim0 and myself are off recovering energies post UDS
<kim0> - Ensemble is now able to do a multi-machine deployment and orchestration
<kim0> - It can do Dynamic reconfiguration (passing parameters to running formulas, adjusting behaviour)
<kim0> - Firewall auto-configuration (expose, unexpose services)
<kim0> - Interactive debugging
<kim0> It has a ppa and docs live at http://j.mp/ensemble-docs
<kim0> there's also a newly launched website at http://ensemble.ubuntu.com/ which still needs work to get content into it (anyone interested to help? ping me)
<kim0> * Ensemble development during 11.10 focuses on
<niemeyer> Firewall and dynamic configuration are partially landed, but there are still bits in progress.
<kim0> - Stability and quality
<niemeyer> Next few weeks will see that consolidated.
<kim0> thanks niemeyer
<niemeyer> Yay stability and quality!
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> I think we'll see support for LXC containers
<kim0> such that interested members can play with Ensemble on localhost (think your laptop)
 * koolhead17 wants to do that :)
<kim0> Some work will go into testing Ensemble with the Eucalyptus community cloud as well
<kim0> such that you can run instances on the ECC without needing an Amazon account or credit card
<koolhead17> +1
<kim0> koolhead17: want to test that ?
<kim0> koolhead17: you can get an ECC account freely today
<koolhead17> yes indeed. i have eucalyptus setup
<kim0> oh even better
<koolhead17> kim0: in office though :P
<kim0> koolhead17: you could register for a free ECC account at http://open.eucalyptus.com/CommunityCloud
<koolhead17> hmm going there
<kim0> niemeyer: would testing current Ensemble against Eucalytpus be useful ?
<kim0> I think certain fixes needed to land .. not sure if they've landed yet
<niemeyer> kim0: Absolutely.. I expect some issues still, but anyone actually interested on that will find the errors easy to solve, and would provide valuable feedbakc
<niemeyer> feedback
<kim0> niemeyer: Thanks
<kim0> koolhead17: there you go
<kim0> koolhead17: can you please provide that valuable feedback :)
<kim0> koolhead17: interested ?
<koolhead17> yes yes
<kim0> woohoo ..
 * kim0 hugs koolhead17 
<kim0> koolhead17: let's follow up on that after the meeting .. please grab me anytime and let me know how to help
<kim0> anyone else intrested .. ping me
<niemeyer> Woot!
<koolhead17> kim0: sure.
<niemeyer> That's great
<kim0> back to summarizing UDS
<kim0> Currently some infrastructure work (documentation, guides) for Ensemble needs to be done
<kim0> the website will feature content for three main categories: New to cloud and Ensemble, Ensemble user, and Ensemble contributor
<kim0> there are multiple docs already in trunk
<kim0> but there's a lot more to be written
<kim0> Again .. any help to a rocking project such Ensemble .. ping me immediately
<kim0> Regarding contributing formulas
<kim0> There's a "basic" workflow right now leveraging standard UDD ..
<kim0> I've written a document explaining how to do it .. it's in review queue .. and hopefully niemeyer will merge it soonish :)
<kim0> Ensemble team is implement client and server support however for the next gen formulas contribution process
<kim0> once that's ready, the docs will need to be refreshed
<kim0> The Ensemble community will seek formulas writers at
<kim0> - Upstream projects
<kim0> - Debian and Ubuntu package maintainers
<kim0> Since familiarity with the actual project the formula is written for, helps
<kim0> however, anyone wanting to improve/patch/merge to a formula, is more than welcome to grab me immediately
<niemeyer> kim0: Indeed!
<kim0> A few screencasts will be created (want to lend a helping hand? grab me)
<kim0> - Zero to Ensemble
<kim0> - Writing a simple formula
<kim0> - Scaling up a service
<kim0> - Demo'ing usage perhaps on the Eucalyptus cloud
<kim0> I think that's basically it
<kim0> there was a longish discussion about whether Ensemble will be in Universe for 11.10
<kim0> niemeyer: is there a final word on that, or should we wait and see basically
<kim0> koolhead17: are you only able to reach your cloud env from work ? i.e. when can you start on testing :)
<kim0> - open questions -
<koolhead17> kim0: just registered account at the eucalyptus website
<kim0> koolhead17: I think it takes a bit of time though to get the account approved
<koolhead17> ok
<kim0> Great I think that mostly covers it
<kim0> Thanks
<kim0> If anyone is around wondering what Ensemble is, or why it's cool .. ask me questions immeidately
<kim0> if no one has any questions though
<kim0> that should conclude the meeting .. thanks
<kim0> - End meeting -
<niemeyer> kim0: Thanks a lot!
<kim0> niemeyer: thank you man
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-19
<koolhead11|afk> hi all
<kim0> hi everyone
<koolhead11|afk> hi kim0
<kim0> hey :)
<omrico1> I can't ssh my ubuntu small EC2 instance... get the Permission denied (publickey).
<omrico1> I tried almost everything.. can some please help me?
<obino> omrico1: did you create your own keypair?
<omrico1> ofcourse while I was creating the instance
<obino> and did you try to login as the ubuntu user?
<omrico1> yes I did..
<omrico1> do you want the debug out of the ssh?
<obino> sure
<obino> what are the permissions of the private keys?
 * koolhead17 clicks obino
<kim0> koolhead17: hi .. so did you get approval on your Eucalyptus community cloud yet
<koolhead17> kim0: not yet
<kim0> I wonder why they're not using automatic approval
<kim0> perhaps obino can help
 * koolhead17 looks at obino :)
<kim0> just wait a bit
 * obino looks away :)
<obino> koolhead17: you did apply to ECC?
<obino> kim0: we are not using automatic approval because we want to move to openID or something similar so all accounts (web and ECC) will be the same
<obino> so now we check that the accounts (web and ECC) are the same
<kim0> obino: interesting ..
<kim0> I hope the move to some fast auto-approval way is gonna happen soonish
<obino> we are on the way: 3.0 will have ldap integration which will help
<obino> we are very fast to approve (there are 4 ppl who can approve) but the approval emails seem to finish in the junk box way too often
<obino> not sure why :(
<kim0> I would think if we'll be publicizing ECC as a standard way to play with Ensemble ..
<kim0> we'd need some way for quicker approvals ..
<kim0> obino: exactly what are you checking in those registrations ?
<obino> we do have less than 1 day turnaround, but in case we can give you approval rights :)
<obino> that the email/account matches the account/emails on the web site
<obino> please tell koolhead17: to check the spam filter for the confirmation email
<kim0> koolhead17: hey ^^
<kim0> obino: btw, your contribution here would be great :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758209
<obino> kim0: you got me at the right time, just before dinner
<obino> will do right now :)
<obino> koolhead17: just checked, you should have received the confirmation email. Check your spambox
<kim0> obino: hehe :)
<kim0> obino: before dinner .. oh you're EU timezone
<kim0> yeah you mentioned that .. well sorry
<obino> yep , for few more days
<kim0> Enjoy your stay :)
<obino> thx!
<koolhead17> kim0: :)
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-05-20
<RoyK> hiw all - is it possible to run UEC in a sort of peer-to-peer mode, as comparative to vmware or hyper-v?
<obino> RoyK: I'm not familiar about that mode: can you explain it a bit more?
<RoyK> obino: so that two nodes can make out a redundant cluster
<obino> if you are asking some HA option, we will have something on the upcoming 3.0 release
<RoyK> IMHO UEC seems rather crappy with the need for a front-end controller instead of nodes working together
<RoyK> oh - that's good :)
<obino> but it will be for the system itself, not the instances
<RoyK> well, that's ok
<obino> you can check out our roadmap on open.eucalyptus.com :)
<obino> we are planning some IRC Q/A about the 3.0 release
<RoyK> AFAIK only vmware supports highly available instances, but then, they need a 10Gbps ethernet link or a faster infiniband link to do the memory transfer
<obino> we will advertise the date: save your HA question for then :)
<obino> got it. We will follow AWS model
<obino> one could have multi-cluster setup
<RoyK> any idea if this date will be this year?
<obino> different availability zones
<RoyK> sounds good
<obino> 3.0 is scheduled for mid-august
<obino> IRC Q/A end of june
<RoyK> ok, so if I expect it by the start of 2012, it shouldn't be so bad?
<RoyK> ;)
<obino> lol
 * RoyK is too old to trust release plans
<obino> well Eucalyptus is known to deliver :D
<obino> we'll get it by Fall
<RoyK> so, spring, then
<RoyK> having it matured it a wee bit
<obino> we are working to get it into ocelot
<RoyK> wtf is ocelot?
<RoyK> oh - 11.10
<obino> next ubuntu release
<RoyK> so with a little luck, it might be in the next LTS ;)
<obino> yep
<RoyK> wtf...
